

UA Profiler: Automatically testing browser features - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/ua-profiler-automatically-testing-browser-features

======
bdfh42
I ran the test from Chrome and got 7/11 (rather than 8/11 as expected) - I
suspect because my connection is slow (single channel ISDN) and thus timed
responses where slowed.

Yup confirmed - I ran FireFox 3 against the test suite and only scored 6/11

